

Ask HN: How does it normally go when one Founder invests the initial money? - marrone12

Hey HN, thinking about starting my first company. The business co-founder is going to be putting up the initial money for server costs etc. until we get financing.<p>How do you normally write a contract around this? We&#x27;ve all agreed to split the equity evenly. Should we handle the money he puts up as a loan to the business? Is there something else we can do?<p>Tried googling for stuff, but had a tough time finding any resources.
======
gjmulhol
My company did this. I fronted most of the money as a loan to the company (in
total I want to say it was <$10k) and the company paid the loan back interest
free when we had the money in the bank. I was okay with it, and my 2
cofounders put in what they could (also as a loan). Haven't looked back. Never
caused an issue.

------
wmf
One way to look at it is to imagine what you would do if the money was put up
by a third party (angel investor). You'd probably do a convertible note or
SAFE. You could treat money from the co-founder the same way, keeping it as a
separate line on the cap table. This would lead to the foundvestor getting
more equity so you have to decide whether you can live with that.

------
sharemywin
Why spend a bunch of money upfront on servers? you should know how much you'll
save by switching to a server but just use a amazon or something like that
until your sure you can build something people want. Also, what happens if the
business doesn't work. Has this person invested his life savings?

------
saluki
Keep things simple. Just note the amount he puts in as a simple loan to the
company. Once you're up and running and profitable have the company write a
check to him to repay him what he fronted to launch the company.

Good luck in 2015.

------
debacle
If you are looking at a start-up trajectory, plan to take on additional money,
etc, treat his money like a third party investment and value it separately
from his role (and equity) as a co-founder. To properly do this, you'll have
to come up with a reasonable valuation for your company. It should be
somewhere between 100k and 200k if you are starting from zero.

If you are looking to bootstrap, then treat the money like a loan.

------
atian
If you don't want the money contributing to equity, you're most likely looking
at a loan. Just write some legible words stating that this is a loan and email
it around with the other guy agreeing to it.

I only know from experience from incorporating an LLC. If it's anything else
(S/C -corp) then I have no idea.

